# Should I test?



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, please help me out! So tired doing hpt and bfn  

HPT...... When is the right time to test?
My last AF was 8th July, I am off all treatment at present
Until my appointment with the rfc. We have been having BMS every other day. 
When should I test for pregnancy?


----------



## snowfairy (Jun 20, 2011)

If you have regular periods you could test if you are due or late.  If you are irregular but had ovulation signs or a positive OPK, test if its been 2 weeks since these.  Hope this helps.  Hope you get your BFP


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Great toots thank you  x


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Hails, I completely empathise with all of those bfns  

The right day for the hpt very much depends of the length of your cycle.  I notice that you have PCOS and I was wondering if your cycles are irregular as I also have pcos and irregular cycles?

Hopefully the other girls will help me out with this but I think that if you have a normal 28day cycle then you would have ovulated on 22nd of July and your af should then have arrived (if you weren't pregnant) on the 4th August.  I'm assuming that you have tested?  

If you have irregular cycles then it's impossible to say when to test, the general rule is that 14 days after ovulation you will (if not pregnant) have an af.  But with irregular cycles it's also hard to know when you ovulate!  I would advise you to buy some ovulation tests and use those to help you track your cycle.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi hails

Are you late?

I agree with Tessykins everything she has said is what i would say

Jillyhen x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi girls,

Firstly yes I have been having irregular cycles since the age 
Of 15. My consultant placed me on 10mg of  provera 3times a day ( day 15 til day 25) to create a bleed. I have taken 2 AF after stopping 6 months of provera. The 2 AF was 28 day of each other, this was looking positive until now. Af was due 4th aug   still not here with no signs either.This AF is the 1st that is late. So much disappointment with bfn has left me not wanted to do a hpt yet.


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

I have just checked my cycle lengths, 
March-April 29days
April-may 31days
May-June 28days
June-July 28days

What you think? Late or just delayed


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hails

Up to you hun, If that was me i wouldve tested but then im a bit impatient 

Jillyhen


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah think your right   apprehensive mind I have!  
So hard to stay positive after all my bfns. 

Will take the bull by the horns and do a test first thing in morning.  


New to this site
Thanks for all the replies and help x


----------



## snowfairy (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry I'm not much help!  I've no idea what provera is for, does it regulate your cycle?  You say you have had 2 regular cycles from finishing provera, so that sounds promising.   Have you had any tests to see if you are ovulating?  Hope all the   has paid off.


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Provera 2.5mg, 5mg and 10mg tablets contain the active ingredient medroxyprogesterone acetate, which is a synthetic form of the naturally occurring female sex hormone, progesterone. It is used to treat various disorders of the menstrual cycle. Irregular cycles mostly 

Normally the level of progesterone in your blood increases about a week before your period. If medroxyprogesterone is taken for 5 to 10 days each month at this time (ie day 16 to 21 of your cycle) it mimics the natural rise in your progesterone levels. This can help your other hormones to behave in a more normal way. To treat irregular periods this medicine is taken in this way for two menstrual cycles. To treat periods that have stopped it is taken for three menstrual cycles. In each case, a few days after you stop taking the tablets you should get your period. At the end of the treatment regular periods should return.

Mine has turned to normal past 2 months. Fingers crossed I have bfp


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

I see you r having a hsg xray done toots! Good luck hope all clear. I had 1 done and mine was clear. Just make sure you take the tablets you 
get after to prevent infection. Xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

How did u get on hails?

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hails

Did you test?

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Jillyhen how r ya?

Jenna xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Bfn girls......

Disappointment, really thought this was it. 
Outcome is my af is messing up again.....  

Just got my rfc appointment in 2day, help is on the way again. 

Thanx for the support girls.
Comfort food and sofa for me 2nite.


----------



## snowfairy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hails I am so sorry to hear your test result.    
It's so devastating getting your hopes dashed every month. 

Hopefully now you've got an appointment at RFC they'll be able to get your cycle sorted  

Thinking of you,

I'll probably be on sofa tonite too(with bar of choc and tissues), feeling crampy, just waiting for   to show up.


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

I hate afs but good in 1 way and bad in the other. Pain with mine is shocking.big hugs for u toots  
Help is on the way for me and I'm grateful. I felt like a two year old today with the tantrum I took with my bfn.   hormones send you mad .

Have plenty of chocolate and pain killers 2nite 
Xx


----------

